# Independent movements



## KyleW (Feb 9, 2016)

Learning pneumatics in my prop building. Well, in a sense. What I am trying to do is expand my knowledge. Can anyone explain how you give your pneumatics simultaneous independent movements? Can this be programmed through a picaboo or do you need to use a DMX software and program on your computer?
For example Poison Props has pneumatics that Jump out while flailing arms and looking around at the same time.
Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## bfjou812 (Aug 15, 2008)

For almost any type of movement you would need some type of controller. I've seen where 1 or 2 movements have been made by only one cylinder by some additional linkage. For the props you gave as an example, yes they use controllers for the movements .


----------



## Doc-Dead-Inside (Aug 12, 2013)

If you're running enough psi you can have a couple cylinders run in series off of one solenoid, or multiple solenoids. Sometimes it's easier to have levers to manipulate some of the other movements. I'd be interested to see what you come up with


----------



## KyleW (Feb 9, 2016)

Correct, my confusion runs in a sense that when programming my picaboo how to do I have the cylinoid or cylinoids fire my cylinders simultaneously. For example, on the pop out props I mentioned- once I have the prop jump out and extend into the air, how do I program it to then flail and move its head while its extended. Could I use multiple cylinoids on different outputs, first have the one output operate to extend the arm and have the prop pop out, then program the second output for movement of the props arms while extended, then program the first output to draw the prop back in to end the pneumatic movement? Sorry if that was confusing


----------



## KyleW (Feb 9, 2016)

I just reread, I get what you are saying about running in series because then one programming of the cylinoid releasing air would have both movements happen simultaneously since they are in a line. Thank you that makes a lot of sense


----------

